# Looking to meet other Expats in Athens



## rkwynia (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm new to the Expat Forum but I have been an expat for 8 years now. When I first left Canada and moved to Athens I had the opportunity at that time to join a club that was recommended thru the Canadian Embassy. I decided at that time not to associate with other fellow Canadians who are living in Greece. At that time I thought it was best to jump 2 feet into the Greek culture and become one of them. I know too many foreigners that stick to their kind and never progress with work or socially because of this reason. I made friends with my wife's friends and thru work associates. Now after 8 years I believe I have extablished myself in the working market and have been accepted socially by the people. I thought it would be a good idea to accociate again with Expats, to share my experiences so other can learn from my mistakes. I receintly took a vacation to Ireland. I forgot how nice it is speaking normal English with Slang with people that can understand you and I realized how much I missed this. So I'm looking forward to meeting all of you!!!! lane:


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey there, 

I see your point. I moved here 3 years ago but am going back and forth already for 10 almost 11 years. I never wanted to become one of these foreigners that stick to there countrymen in a kind of Ghetto. I have never been to the German School of Athens even though they do have some programs that sound nice and you could easily meet people there. I work only with Germans but my social life is entirely Greek. However, I start to realize that even though I am trying to adjust as much as possible to the Greek culture and way of living, which of course I love I wouldn't want to change, I cannot hide the fact that some things are missing. I mean, I am just not that funny in Greek as I would be in German or English...  Anyways, I hear what'cha saying there buddy. 

Talk to you later. Gotta work.


----------



## rkwynia (Feb 23, 2010)

*Expressing myself*

Tell me about it!!! It's just difficult to express myself know matter how hard I try to express who I am in the Greek language. I have a great sence of humor but when I speak English they don't understand me and when I speak Greek most of the time I come across as an unpolite ******* which is not who I am at all, he he. But at least I'm thankful to have learned Greek to a point that I can communicate in this country. And did it with my own ear! Never took a class and it shows, ha ha ha.


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I know that part about feeling stupid. Usually I say something the way I would say it in German and then later on I would realize that this wasn't funny at all. Maybe even a little insulting and I feel embarressed but by that time the harm is already done. Okay, that doesn't happen so often anymore, but it did. Now i usually think twice before i say something inappropriate, which doesn't always work either because i do have a rather loose mouth. But oh well, I guess the people around me know by now. When I think about that now, I do have that problem in general so I might not even be the language. Huh... maybe I should think about that.  

What brought you here all the way from Canada?


----------

